# Curtis 1238 temp



## S10 EV (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a AC50 s10 conversion and I am doing a few first test drives. What temp should the controller temp be while in operation? I am sitting at 75C most of the time. I know it goes into thermal cutback at 85C. I have the controller horizontally mounted on a 12"x24" 1/2" thick aluminum plate with cooling fins cut into the bottom. Is 75C ok for the controller?


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

You might post this message in this thread under the Chit/Chat forum:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/hpevs-ac50-75603.html

It was started by HPEVS, so you could get their advice. Higher temperature stresses electronic components more, so cooler is better. I have a heat sink a bit larger than the area of the controller, with 2" long fins, and it generally keeps the controller under 65 C in high 90's F ambient, but my car is small (Geo Metro type) so I likely draw lower currents than you. You might do a search for chill plate or water cooling for the 1238 if you are interested. I recall seeing some offerings of them here.


----------

